# What is this green cluster crunchy stuff on my Trident Java Fern?



## Betta132 (Nov 29, 2012)

Do you have a picture of it in the water? It almost looks like the plant is mutating.


----------



## Canis (Jun 4, 2014)

That looks so weird, subbing for sure!


----------



## Dead2fall (Jun 4, 2014)

There have been threads about this before. Seems like it's just some strange mutation or disease or something. I'd cut off the affected leaves and carry on. I've cut java fern back to just straight rhizome and it still grows new leaves.


----------



## Zapins (Jan 7, 2006)

Very interesting. 

Looks like an infection. Probably bacterial. Just trim off the affected leaves and wipe the blade between cuts so you don't spread it to healthy java fern. Not very common at all.


----------



## kep (Feb 3, 2015)

Awe man! I'll probably have to cut it all the way back then because it's on just about every leaf. I have two of the plants. This tank is at work and after I left yesterday I knew you guys would want to see it in the tank but of course I forgot to take a picture. 

This stuff creeps me out. It's gross! I'll take one on Monday before I butcher the plant


----------



## dpod (Sep 16, 2014)

I had that on some java fern, too. The growths weren't as thick, but it was still kind of freaky. I ended up trashing the plant and waiting a month before adding a new rhizome out of fear. I had just come off the tail end of battling anubias rot, and I didn't want another plant disease swirling around my tank.


----------



## Zapins (Jan 7, 2006)

Very strange, up until a year or two ago aquatic plant diseases were quite rare if not almost unheard of, now there is anubias rot, this java fern issue and possibly a few other ones here and there.

I wonder if it isn't the large influx of foreign plants and farmed species that has helped these bugs gain a foot hold in our plants...


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

Zapins said:


> Very strange, up until a year or two ago aquatic plant diseases were quite rare if not almost unheard of, now there is anubias rot, this java fern issue and possibly a few other ones here and there.
> 
> I wonder if it isn't the large influx of foreign plants and farmed species that has helped these bugs gain a foot hold in our plants...


I think Anubias rot has always been around. I've never heard of it not happening once in awhile.


----------



## Acro (Jul 7, 2012)

Zapins said:


> Very strange, up until a year or two ago aquatic plant diseases were quite rare if not almost unheard of, now there is anubias rot, this java fern issue and possibly a few other ones here and there.
> 
> I wonder if it isn't the large influx of foreign plants and farmed species that has helped these bugs gain a foot hold in our plants...


That funky stuff on Java Fern isn't new either. I've seen it before, years ago, even had it on a few plants . . . but I don't know anything about it.

I did a quick search using the words "Java Fern Growths" and found this the links below. I'm sure, with other terminology and time, you could find more info.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=580409
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=805442


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

This disease was noted by Amano in Aqua Journal a couple years back.

Do not allow infected plants to make contact with healthy ones. It spreads very easily through contact. It obliterated all of my Narrow Leaf from an infected Trident. Removing all leaves do not remove the disease; it survives in the rhizome and new leaves also develop them. Discard the entire plant.


----------



## Zapins (Jan 7, 2006)

Yes I know the diseases have been around, but they have not been discussed on the forums much until about the last 3 years or so. If you go back 10 years or so, there are few if any entries about anubias disease, java fern issues, or any other kind of water born illnesses.

Bump: Yes I know the diseases have been around, but they have not been discussed on the forums much until about the last 3 years or so. If you go back 10 years or so, there are few if any entries about anubias disease, java fern issues, or any other kind of water born illnesses.


----------



## kep (Feb 3, 2015)

Acro said:


> That funky stuff on Java Fern isn't new either. I've seen it before, years ago, even had it on a few plants . . . but I don't know anything about it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you for the links! Yes that's the same stuff. I'll be doing a bit more research. 



Solcielo lawrencia said:


> This disease was noted by Amano in Aqua Journal a couple years back.
> 
> Do not allow infected plants to make contact with healthy ones. It spreads very easily through contact. It obliterated all of my Narrow Leaf from an infected Trident. Removing all leaves do not remove the disease; it survives in the rhizome and new leaves also develop them. Discard the entire plant.



Yes it looks like from those other links that were provided it will spread to other plants. I'll have to dispose of the entire plant. 

Thanks for all of your comments, they have been very helpful!


----------



## Acro (Jul 7, 2012)

Don't get rid of them just yet! Put them in another aquarium or a tub and do a few experiments. If they are going to die anyway, might as well see how they react to any meds you might have on hand, or a quick bleach, vinegar or citric acid dip. Or some other inventive treatment attempt.

Good Luck!


----------



## kep (Feb 3, 2015)

Acro said:


> Don't get rid of them just yet! Put them in another aquarium or a tub and do a few experiments. If they are going to die anyway, might as well see how they react to any meds you might have on hand, or a quick bleach, vinegar or citric acid dip. Or some other inventive treatment attempt.
> 
> 
> 
> Good Luck!



Good point! I've got an assortment of crap in my arsenal to try. The boyfriend says the fish cabinet could be a pet store I have so much stuff under there. I just bought a whole bunch of stuff to treat bacterial and fungal infections for fish. I found by chance that API Melafix and Pimafix kill BBA. I've tried H2O2 on it with no luck. But I had a digital thermometer that was covered in it that I used in a hospital tank I was treating with the two medications and that stuff turned red in a couple days. That's the best luck I had so far with it.

I think it really has to soak in it through because I made a mixture of it in a spray bottle and sprayed some exposed parts of some driftwood during a water change and it sat for 40 minutes and did nothing except cloud the water for two days once I filled the tank back up. (shrug)

Yeah I'll play with it and see what happens. I have enough of this creepy cluster stuff to do some experiments.


----------



## Acro (Jul 7, 2012)

Sounds like fun! This could be very interesting.
Good Luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Acro (Jul 7, 2012)

Any updates?


----------



## LLongjr (Apr 1, 2015)

I'd like to bump this as its happening to my Java fern. I would like to know if it came in on a bad plant or if it got it from my aquarium some how. Im prepared to throw out all my java fern and buy new stuff, but I want to make sure adding new healthy plants they are not just going to contract this again from the water.


----------

